# Premium Vendor Showcase



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

WTF is Premium Vendor Showcase?
Just noticed it has appeared above the sidebar I thought I'd disabled.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no idea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

More junk we don't need then > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Premier vender??

It's waiting for me

I'm taking my time just strolling through

It will be fine

It's a Canadian thing
So ok a bit English 

But mostly snow and ice
Aldra smile2:


----------

